

How Comcast bought the Democratic Party - 001sky
http://freebeacon.com/columns/ready-to-smirk/

======
dang
Please don't submit purely political articles, except in the rare case where
they contain something of significant intellectual interest. This one doesn't,
so it shouldn't have been submitted.

~~~
gervin23
Being a Comcast consumer I found this interesting, political or not.

